# Receptacle in walk-in coolers?



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Is a receptacle in a walk-in cooler required to be GFCI protected?


----------



## raider1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Under the 2008 NEC 210.8(B)(2) would require it if you determined that the receptacle in the cooler was in a kitchen.

Under the 2011 NEC 210.8(B)(6) would require it if the inside of the cooler was determined to be a wet location.

Most likely GFCI protection is not required by the NEC.

Chris


----------



## mark handler (Apr 1, 2011)

Due to the moist/wet conditions I say yes.

Condensation is everywhere in the cooler.

My concern is why there is on in there?

What are they plugging in there?

Is the item rated for use in the cooler?

I as a design professional, would never put on in a cooler.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 1, 2011)

There will be a neon beer sign behind a fixed cooler glass in the walkin with the plug-cord outlet above, I had concerns that it may be considered a wet location but can't fine an NEC requirement that it has to be protected by GFCI outlets or weatherproof covers for condensation.

just wandering?


----------



## mark handler (Apr 1, 2011)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> There will be a neon beer sign behind a fixed cooler glass in the walkin with the plug-cord outlet above, I had concerns that it may be considered a wet location but can't fine an NEC requirement that it has to be protected by GFCI outlets or weatherproof covers for condensation. just wandering?


What is the UL rating on the fixture?


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 1, 2011)

> *"**There will be a neon beer sign behind a fixed cooler glass in the walkin with the plug-cord outlet above,...**"*


Above where? Refer to Article 400.8 in the 2008 NEC.

.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Only found out today the purpose of the oulet, I do not have that info at this time, but excellent question mark, I should have asked at review! Some times I just don't pick up on these odd things!


----------



## mark handler (Apr 1, 2011)

A walk-in cooler or freezer is a high-humidity location where frost will build up over time on the equipment. During defrost cycle; this frost turns into water that runs down the equipment. Also, many health codes require regularly scheduled washing of the interiors for cleanliness. This would make the interior a wet location and the Code reference would be Sections 300.6 for general requirements and 314.15(A) for the boxes and fittings. NEC 314.15 Damp, Wet, or Hazardous (Classified) Locations

Have you ever seen a light installed like this? there maybe a reason.....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 1, 2011)

globe,

The outlet is inside the cooler above a fixed glass next to the walk-in door. There is 12" above the window with the outlet and box ran by conduit. I think moisture from condensation will be a problem and may need protection with a plastic weatherproof cover.

Mark, I think 314.15 (a) will do! Thanks!

Humidity would be my reasoning, don't tell brudgers, he'll think I'm makin em dance a jig!


----------



## mark handler (Apr 1, 2011)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Mark, I think 314.15 (a) will do! Thanks!


Good Luck....


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Mark,

406.8 (b) may also apply in this application.

pc1


----------



## peach (Apr 3, 2011)

if it's not a dry location, it's something else and GFCI is required.


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 4, 2011)

GFCI yes..... and also remember article 300.7(A)


----------



## raider1 (Apr 4, 2011)

peach said:
			
		

> if it's not a dry location, it's something else and GFCI is required.





			
				Builder Bob said:
			
		

> GFCI yes..... and also remember article 300.7(A)


Do you have a code section to back up the requirement for GFCI protection in a walk-in cooler?

I posted earlier in this thread the only sections that may apply and I did not see that they applied to this situation.

The 2011 NEC requires GFCI protection for indoor wet locations but unless the walk in cooler is subject to saturation it most likely is nothing more than a damp location and GFCI protection is not needed.

Chris


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 4, 2011)

Does the sign meet the requriements of 600.10© 2?  If so, no GFCI required for outlet since sign has built in GFCI protection as required by this article.   If not, provide GFCI - still meets the intent.


----------



## earshavewalls (Apr 7, 2011)

All walk-in freezers should have a receptacle for the heat trace to be plugged into so that the condensate will actually drain rather than freeze. I have installed several (a long time ago, in a galaxy far, far away) of these and all have been GFCI protected. I haven't actually installed anything for about 10 years now.........thank goodness!


----------



## peach (Apr 9, 2011)

well, if it's not dry (condensate, rain, snow).. it's not a dry location.  Treat is as a not dry location..


----------

